
Show HN: Stay focused on your top 1-year goal (web app and browser extension) - bevan
https://focal.pt
======
bevan
Hi everyone,

I made this site to keep me focused and productive towards my top goal. Maybe
you'll benefit from it too.

What it does: Focal Point helps you pick your top 1-year goal and shows it to
you in every new browser tab (showing # of days left). It also reminds you to
record your progress towards that goal daily, and to track your goal-related
habits. You can see a graph of your progress, along with a regression line
showing whether your progress is speeding up or slowing down.

There's also a suite of productivity tools that I use daily. Here is the full
list:

-Pomodoro Timer (Provide a session goal, rate your sessions, and track your stats.)

-Habit Maker (Check off your habit each day.)

-Progress Journal (Review each day and brainstorm ways to improve.)

-Browser extension with reminders and daily quotes

-Brainstorm tool

-Reminders (Emails and browser prompts)

To see what it looks like in action, go here:
[https://focal.pt/demo](https://focal.pt/demo)

Feedback much appreciated.

Want to use it but can't afford the ten bucks per month? Let me know.

Cheers, Bevan

